# My African Bullfrog



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

my big boy chubz aka frogzilla


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Cool... any feeding videos?


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

this is an old one before i changed his name from lily to chubz aka frogzilla (i found out he was a male)


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Is that a Pixie frog. I picked up a Pac Man frog a few weeks ago. Your guy is a beast, what do you feed him.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

yes hes a pixie frog.

i feed him a variety of insects including mice


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Those Pixies and cool as hell for a frog. I cant wait till my Pac Man starts to put on some weight. How long is he its hard to tell in the pic and what size tank you got him in.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> How long is he its hard to tell in the pic and what size tank you got him in.


he is in a 20 gallon long 12W X 30L. the water bowl is about 11 inches wide i'll leave it at that









the last two pictures are an hour or two before he shed tonight so his skin looks wird


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

He still has some growing to do but damn.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

fury said:


> this is an old one before i changed his name from lily to chubz aka frogzilla (i found out he was a male)







Wow! That's freakin awesome!







Thanks for posting, damn now I wanna get one...


----------

